# "Είναι και κουμπάρος μας, τον είχαμε παντρέψει"



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

Το άνω, από σε πρώτο πρόσωπο αφήγηση κυρίας. 

Μία μόνο αντίστοιχη αγγλική λέξη δεν υπάρχει (νομίζω) αλλά αναζητώ έστω μια απόδοση 3-4 λέξεων που θα μπορούσε να ενσωματωθεί αρμονικά στο κείμενο, αφήνοντας το να κυλήσει σαν αφήγηση και χωρίς να το φρενάρει με μια μακρά επεξήγηση, που άλλωστε δεν δικαιολογείται γιατί η αφηγήτρια είναι Ελληνίδα. 

Εχω ψάξει αρκετά, έχω και μια προσωρινή, ελλιπή περιγραφή που την παραθέτω εδώ για...ξεψάχνισμα: 

koumbaros: spiritual sponsor of a marrying couple, who traditionally undertakes to cover certain expenses and more importantly, to perform certain obligatory rituals during the wedding ceremony. :curse:

Σκέφτηκα και απέρριψα το σκέτο marriage sponsor. 

Βεβαίως υπάρχει πάντα η λύση της υποσημείωσης ή κάποιου γλωσσαριού στο τέλος (αν μαζέψω αρκετές περιπτώσεις). Επίσης για την ώρα, δεν θέλω να παρεμβάλω εξήγηση εντός παρενθέσεων (αλλά γιατί;... είναι τόσο κακό;... θα το ξανασκεφτώ και τούτο).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Τι μεταφράζεις;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Αν η κυρία ήταν η κουμπάρα, δεν μπορείς να το αντιστρέψεις και να πεις I'm their maid of honor ή αν τους πάντρεψε ο άντρας της the best man;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2012)

Ίσως μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το best man με ανάποδη οπτική; We were his "best man" at his marriage. Ίσως και να το επεκτείνεις: We were his "best pair" at his marriage.

Εδιτ: Μπέεεερνι!!!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Αν ξέραμε το είδος της μετάφρασης (μυθιστόρημα, υπότιτλο κλπ) θα μπορούσαμε να προτείνουμε και πιο αποτελεσματικές λύσεις, ίσως.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

Δεν είναι μυθιστόρημα, είναι καταγραφή αναμνήσεων που ειπώθηκαν σε δημοσιογράφο. Η αφηγήτρια είναι γυναίκα πολιτικού και αφηγείται ένα περιστατικό από την εποχή της δικτατορίας. Ηταν και αυτή και ο άντρας της κουμπάροι στον γάμο του ατόμου για το οποίο μιλάει. 

Σίγουρα θα αντιστρέψω τη διατύπωση αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το best man και matron of honor δεν είναι αρκετά, με τη λογική ότι ο Ελληνας κουμπάρος ως συμμετέχων και στο μυστήριο του γάμου αποκτά και έναν βαθύτερο δεσμό με το ζευγάρι που παντρεύεται -- κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2012)

Αν αναφέρεσαι σε λαϊκές ρήσεις για τον κουμπάρο και την κουμπάρα... 

Αλλιώς, νομίζω ότι η σχέση είναι συγκρίσιμη. Ίσα ίσα, ενώ σε εμάς υπήρχαν (και υπάρχουν) και κουμπαριές (και γάμοι!) από συμφέρον, δεν ξέρω αν προτείνει κάποιος σε κάποιον με τον οποίο δεν έχει ήδη στενότερη σχέση να γίνει ο "best man" του.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.wordreference.com/engr/best man

Maid of honor, her duties in detail


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

*(getting there...)*



drsiebenmal said:


> Αν αναφέρεσαι σε λαϊκές ρήσεις για τον κουμπάρο και την κουμπάρα...
> 
> Αλλιώς, νομίζω ότι η σχέση είναι συγκρίσιμη. Ίσα ίσα, ενώ σε εμάς υπήρχαν (και υπάρχουν) και κουμπαριές (και γάμοι!) από συμφέρον, δεν ξέρω αν προτείνει κάποιος σε κάποιον με τον οποίο δεν έχει ήδη στενότερη σχέση να γίνει ο "best man" του.



Εχεις δίκιο, σίγουρα ο best man είναι απαραιτήτως πρώτα από όλα στενός φίλος του γαμπρού. Χμμμμ...(εδώ χρειάζομαι ένα emoticon βυθισμένο σε σκέψη...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Για λόγους οικονομίας:
We were best man and woman at their wedding, we married them.
Δεν χρειάζεται να δείξεις μεγαλύτερο δεσμό απ' αυτό.

Διόρθωση:
We were best man and woman at his wedding, we married him.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> (εδώ χρειάζομαι ένα emoticon βυθισμένο σε σκέψη...)



Πιο σκεφτικό από αυτό; 







Από εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6435-Κοινόχρηστες-εικόνες&p=162126&viewfull=1#post162126


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για λόγους οικονομίας:
> We were best man and woman at their wedding, we married them.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να δείξεις μεγαλύτερο δεσμό απ' αυτό.
> 
> ...



Εγώ κολλούσα στο ότι το best woman δεν είναι επισήμως αποδεκτό... Ε, τότε ναι! :clap:


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιο σκεφτικό από αυτό;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



εεε...μμμ...θεώρησα ότι ήταν μόνο για όσους είναι dazed and confused... αλλά βέβαια so was I!! :blush:


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Εγώ κολλούσα στο ότι το best woman δεν είναι επισήμως αποδεκτό...


Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι θεσμοί των Αγγλοσαξόνων. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε και best woman. [Γκουγκλοβιβλία]

Όπως και στην περίπτωση των «πέτρινων χρόνων», μεταφέρεις ένα πολιτιστικό στοιχείο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι θεσμοί των Αγγλοσαξόνων. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε και best woman. [Γκουγκλοβιβλία]
> 
> Όπως και στην περίπτωση των «πέτρινων χρόνων», μεταφέρεις ένα πολιτιστικό στοιχείο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε εισαγωγικά.



Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Σωστά.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

Ασε που, χάρη στον δεσμό που έστειλες, ανακάλυψα και τα Γκουγκλοβιβλία -- η βλάχα δεν γνώριζε... :woot:


----------

